# Health Insurance for Morocco



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

hello All,
just thought we would share this website with you for Health Insurance for long stay holidays...It covers all over the world as well as just Europe (which includes Morocco for some reason !)
6 months cover for both of us, in Morocco, costs £158.this includes repatriation to UK if needed. We know this insurance works as a couple from Isle Of Man, while in Morocco last year, had occasion to use it when one of them suffered a Bleed on the Brain ...she was treated in a private clinic in Agadir before being flown back to I-O-M.She is now right as rain and continues to enjoy her winters in Agadir.
try this ....www.citybond.co.uk ....and select long stay holidays from the selection bar on the left...even if you have left it really late (as we have) you can get everything sorted on-line and get the policy printed so that you can take it with you

Jenny


----------



## gdleeds (Mar 15, 2008)

*morocco*

Just arrieved back from Morocco now in Spain, had a wonderful tour with Desert Detours
Had a little problem with dely belly and had to visit doctor at a clinic, must say first cass service put NHS to shame, cost 100 Dirams about 7 pounds persciption drugs from pharmacy 65 Dirams about 4.50 not worth claiming but thought I would share this with you


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

smithies said:


> hello All,
> just thought we would share this website with you for Health Insurance for long stay holidays...It covers all over the world as well as just Europe (which includes Morocco for some reason !)
> 6 months cover for both of us, in Morocco, costs £158.this includes repatriation to UK if needed. We know this insurance works as a couple from Isle Of Man, while in Morocco last year, had occasion to use it when one of them suffered a Bleed on the Brain ...she was treated in a private clinic in Agadir before being flown back to I-O-M.She is now right as rain and continues to enjoy her winters in Agadir.
> try this ....www.citybond.co.uk ....and select long stay holidays from the selection bar on the left...even if you have left it really late (as we have) you can get everything sorted on-line and get the policy printed so that you can take it with you
> ...


Hi Jenny,

Just got an online quote for our winter trip (180 days in Europe) and the premiums are. 8O

Economy cover £430.89
Premium cover £555.89
Plus £20 for a pre existing medical condition.

I can't find the difference between economy and premium.

It ain't no fun being 75 there are restrictions for that age group.

Don


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Don,
must be your maturity that causes you to have to pay more than us ...LOL...seriously though, I don't think that £35 quid a month each, for the level of cover offered is too bad......we only paid an extra £9.59 for pre-existing conditions (hypertension in both cases)....where will you be going in Europe then ??

Gleeds,
yes we have had cause to use the services of dentists while in Morocco before, prescriptions are easily available and cheap (for us europeans)..its the "unknown"...the life threatening illnesses, that worry us......as someone else said..air ambulances aren't cheap !!

Jenny


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

smithies said:


> Don,
> must be your maturity that causes you to have to pay more than us ...LOL...seriously though, I don't think that £35 quid a month each, for the level of cover offered is too bad......we only paid an extra £9.59 for pre-existing conditions (hypertension in both cases)....where will you be going in Europe then ??
> Jenny


Hi Jenny,

You got a very good deal. You get a free TV license when you reach 75 but everything else seems treble in price.

We are wintering in Turkey and coming home via Rhodes, Crete, Albania, Montenegro and Croatia. 

It's our 50th wedding anniversary in December 09 and we are planning a train trip in India, we will have to remortgage the house to a pay for the travel insurance 8O 8O

Don


----------

